# Olympic Snowboard Uniform.. dafuq America



## ShreddyMcPowpow (Sep 25, 2013)

This, this is so awful. What has burton done. If someone is riding goofy we won't even know they're from the U.S. (other than they look so terrible). Is there anyway we can protest this?

:WTF:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That shit looks like something a hobo would wear. Or maybe something Patrick Swayze would've worn in Red Dawn.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

That looks god awful. The fact that there is a shredded american flag on the sleeve is somewhat insulting too.


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw that on FB this morning too. That is just terrible.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

quilt theme.

epic.

I'm just wondering if t.rice is wearing any underpants right now and if he is which ones.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

A quick google search told me that they are facing controversy, but just because the materials and workmanship are outsourced. Wrong reasons... :laugh:

The Canadians will look much better, methinks XD


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

The Canadians suit is sweet! Hate the US suits.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

That jacket is a cluster f*** to say the least. Dont care for the gloves either.
About the only thing I don't mind are the pants.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

henry06x said:


> That jacket is a cluster f*** to say the least. Dont care fortune gloves either.
> About the only thing I don't mind are the pants.


Oh, I also don't really mind the beanie...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Isnt hiding the fact that you are american they way to travel these days?


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Had to look it up cuz i had no idea what u guys ment.
This looks like its 20 yr old and from a thrift shop


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My wife just looked over my shoulder and commented that from more than 50 feet away you wouldn't be able to tell that it was any particular nationality. Not my place to criticize (not being American) but I'd think at the Olympics you kinda need to be loud and proud.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I just wonder what their rationale was for the design.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The Olympic Committee will not pay for uniforms that burden falls on the sponsor. So Burton got together with Backcountry and Dogfunk and used all of the returns...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Donutz said:


> My wife just looked over my shoulder and commented that from more than 50 feet away you wouldn't be able to tell that it was any particular nationality. Not my place to criticize (not being American) but I'd think at the Olympics you kinda need to be loud and proud.


They wouldn't want to commit to anything or look too eager. That might not be cool. "Oh me? I'm riding for the...uhh..I forget the place..oh yeah...it's like...America and stuff...They're alright I guess. I'm getting a lot of money from sponsors, so... you know." :dizzy:


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

To be completely honest, I think the outfit is fresh to death.. 'Maybe' not on the slope, but I'd cop one of those bad boys to wear around when it's cold as shit outside..

On another note though, if you think that's bad.. I feel bad for these nerds..


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Varza said:


> The Canadians will look much better, methinks XD


I'm biased but, even without the Canada across the back, I think that's pretty sweet!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

DIESEL said:


> To be completely honest, I think the outfit is fresh to death.. 'Maybe' not on the slope, but I'd cop one of those bad boys to wear around when it's cold as shit outside..
> 
> On another note though, if you think that's bad.. I feel bad for these nerds..


That'll give someone a seizure. 

The boots are funky, though.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

DIESEL said:


> To be completely honest, I think the outfit is fresh to death.. 'Maybe' not on the slope, but I'd cop one of those bad boys to wear around when it's cold as shit outside..
> 
> On another note though, if you think that's bad.. I feel bad for these nerds..


Is that the curling team?


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Y! SPORTS

Nah, hahaa. It's the opening ceremony uniforms for Sochi


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, now THAT is horrible.^

I actually don't think the snowboard uniform is that bad. I like Canada's better, but I don't mind ours.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

God, we suck ass. Those are embarrassing.

I'm going to adopt Canada in Sochi this year. My canuck wife gives me honorary status.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> God, we suck ass. Those are embarrassing.
> 
> I'm going to adopt Canada in Sochi this year. My canuck wife gives me honorary status.


Don't we all wish we had that status at this point, bahaha.

On a real note, are the Burton jackets avail for the public to purchase, or no?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the mellow "thrifty" outfit. That sweater and pants are horrid. I can't wait to make fun of a couple of friends that have to wear that sweater.... I am jealous they get to go to the Olympics though.....


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I kind of like the setup, if it was on a person on the mountain I would think it was "country bumpkin-steezy," but as a symbol for our nation I think it is weak sauce. That Canuck setup is amazing, after they finish the OG they can take the "Canada," off the back and sell them to everyone-I would buy the setup. 

But that USA sweater vest is one of the ugliest thing ever.


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't like the pants on the Canadian uni. Burton's thing ain't so bad... I guess I'm in the minority.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I want the Canadian setup so badly


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> I like the mellow "thrifty" outfit. That sweater and pants are horrid. I can't wait to make fun of a couple of friends that have to wear that sweater.... I am jealous they get to go to the Olympics though.....


Is that sweater for the Alpine Ski Team then? God that thing is awful.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

trapper said:


> Is that sweater for the Alpine Ski Team then? God that thing is awful.


bro it's the outfit they wear in the opening ceremonies. It looks like an ugly Christmas sweater.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> bro it's the outfit they wear in the opening ceremonies. It looks like an ugly Christmas sweater.


Oh no they all have to wear it? That is really, really awful. Still, I guess if you're on the Olympic team you can just laugh off the haters.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

just when you think they can't fail more than the outerwear, jeeezus...someone should be fired then tarred and feathered for this


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> I like the mellow "thrifty" outfit. That sweater and pants are horrid. I can't wait to make fun of a couple of friends that have to wear that sweater.... I am jealous they get to go to the Olympics though.....


IMO, the sweater is so bad it's good. Kind of like a shitty xmas sweater. edit: looks like I wss beat to that comparison by Cass

The pants on the otherhand look like white sweatpants. :icon_scratch:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> IMO, the sweater is so bad it's good. Kind of like a shitty xmas sweater. edit: looks like I wss beat to that comparison by Cass
> 
> The pants on the otherhand look like white sweatpants. :icon_scratch:


Ditto on the sweat pants. So bad.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> Ditto on the sweat pants. So bad.


Haha Sam's gonna go out to Wally World and get himself a pair of them now.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

trapper said:


> Haha Sam's gonna go out to Wally World and get himself a pair of them now.


eff that. I boycott that place and the sweats are teh ghey.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Just to rub it in a bit more:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I know what some people will want to rub in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I know what some people will want to rub in. :thumbsup:


Haha no kidding, especially if she wins a medal.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> IMO, the sweater is so bad it's good. Kind of like a shitty xmas sweater. edit: looks like I wss beat to that comparison by Cass
> 
> The pants on the otherhand look like white sweatpants. :icon_scratch:


Wait, wait, wait.....those AREN'T sweatpants???


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Casual said:


> Just to rub it in a bit more:


Um, wait, Canada got it right this time? Jeez, guess we're going to have to apologize for that, eh.. :laugh:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> IMO, the sweater is so bad it's good. Kind of like a shitty xmas sweater. edit: looks like I wss beat to that comparison by Cass
> 
> The pants on the otherhand look like white sweatpants. :icon_scratch:


its so bad its horrid, but i will admit if there was an ugly sweater contest it would be my first choice.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

I know im alone in this opinion, but, the more i see the US jacket (their riding jacket) it is kind of growing on me....


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks worse and worse to me. The pants are possibly just as bad.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Justman1020 said:


> I know im alone in this opinion, but, the more i see the US jacket (their riding jacket) it is kind of growing on me....


Yeah, you're right!





You are alone in that opinion. :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> I know im alone in this opinion, but, the more i see the US jacket (their riding jacket) it is kind of growing on me....


Yup. Alone.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> I know im alone in this opinion, but, the more i see the US jacket (their riding jacket) it is kind of growing on me....


Nope, not alone. I like it.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

trapper said:


> Nope, not alone. I like it.



WOO I got one other person on my side...lol.
it took a long while of looking at it for me to start to like it, but, now that ive seen it as much as i have, it just kinda grew on me.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

If the U.S snowboarding jacket goes on sale for less than $100 i'd buy it I like that its different from what you would normally see on the mountain.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Justman1020 said:


> WOO I got one other person on my side...lol.
> it took a long while of looking at it for me to start to like it, but, now that ive seen it as much as i have, it just kinda grew on me.


I like it... looks cool and understated.

Aside from having the US flag on it mind.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

They have grown on me as well....especially after seeing the opening ceremony outfits, it could have been far worse...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I liked the snowboard outfit from the start...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

there really is no accounting for other peoples taste. this idiotic Xmas getup pos, which polo was selling for *$790* is SOLD OUT










now they are going on eBay for as much as *$3000*...another sign of the End Times methinks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CassMT said:


> now they are going on eBay for as much as *$3000*...another sign of the End Times methinks


Next up: dogs and cats living together.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

I like the boarding outfit. Kinda has a vintage flair to it.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

apparently theres a small army of u who like it  Lol


----------



## Puls91 (Feb 13, 2014)

For those who like the boarding jacket there's a couple on ebay but don't plan on spending anything under 1000. One guy selling for 1500 an there's actually a bid smh


----------

